# bird eating spider



## scarface93 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just bought a bird eating spider 
i put it in its enclosure it found its hole n i havnt seen it for 3 or 4 days 
what should i do?
and my thermomenter says its 28.6c is that to hot? 
we look under the tank n it hasnt borrowed down to the heat mat 
should the heat mat be under my glass enclosure?

i would appreciate any help or any other tips


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a bird eating spider, i never heated him.
They usually spend most there time in there hole there not really display animals.
Unless you watch them at night with night vision lol.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 13, 2011)

heat mats go under or on the side of the tank , you should really have a thermostat with your heat mat or you could cook it. They dont like temperatures below 22deg according to the net, you could try google for more info on them.


----------



## scarface93 (Apr 13, 2011)

ahk lol its a spiderling so yea 
so it dont really need a heater?

i have a thermostat i forgot what it was called 
what temperature shouldnt i let it reach? the highest its gone is 31deg


----------



## Scarred (Apr 14, 2011)

Heat mat goes on the SIDE of your enclosure. If the spider gets too hot, it will instinctively burrow down to escape the heat, then cook itself. I personally never heat mine, and I'm lucky if I see it (or any of the others) once a week. They're primarily nocturnal, don't like vibrations, and don't generally bother coming out unless they're hungry. They also slow down in winter, as they're cold blooded.

Long story short: Unless you have good reason to suspect it's dead, i wouldn't worry about it. Put a red light on the tank if you want a better chance of seeing it.


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 14, 2011)

As said, heat mat goes on the side not underneath. I live in sydney and generally don't heat unless it's bloody cold. And they're definitely not display animals. Of mine, I have 1 tarantula who will sit out in the open, the others I'd be lucky to see out of their tunnels once a month. To give you an idea, I have one that I haven't seen for 2 months. The first sign of alarm I had was a week ago when a cricket wasn't eaten. If a second one gets rejected I'll have to dig the T up to make sure it's alive.


----------

